# where are your control units mounted???



## SCIROCCO SPEED (Dec 6, 2002)

I'd like to know where most of you are mounting your control units. IE - inside the car? in the engine bay? under the rain tray? Also what setup? Devils Own, Snow Performance, Labonte, Aquamist, etc...

Reason i'm asking is i'm on my second MAFU controller from Snow Performance. First one completely died. Second one is now acting a fool. I'm wondering if these controllers are more sensitive to heat and vibration than they appear. I've currently got it mounted to the plastic cover of the fuse panel in the engine bay. Isolated from moisture. I've seen them placed in similar locations on Dodge Cummings trucks so figured i'd be ok to do the same.


----------



## TCFGLI08 (Apr 6, 2011)

I am on my third AEM controller. AEM said it had to go inside
the passinger compartment becuause it it is not designed for 
engine compartment they are VERY touchy.
Terry


----------



## naemcivic (Aug 22, 2010)

I am also on my second VC-MAFU. I have mine installed in my glove compartment.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Well I use my Megasquirt 3/3X to control my WMI and it sits in the front of the passenger side footwell almost on the firewall. No problems yet


----------



## SCIROCCO SPEED (Dec 6, 2002)

naemcivic said:


> I am also on my second VC-MAFU. I have mine installed in my glove compartment.


was your first one in the glove compartment as well? 

My current one is now not working at all, 95% of the time. 3% of the time, it will come on at idle and start spraying (weird because i don't have it set to come on until i'm at least into boost) but stops spraying when i give it a little gas. And the remaining 2% of the time it works like it's supposed to.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

mine is mounted on my steering rack. That way I can just reach down and play with the settings, but also watch to see when its spraying.


----------



## naemcivic (Aug 22, 2010)

SCIROCCO SPEED said:


> was your first one in the glove compartment as well?
> 
> My current one is now not working at all, 95% of the time. 3% of the time, it will come on at idle and start spraying (weird because i don't have it set to come on until i'm at least into boost) but stops spraying when i give it a little gas. And the remaining 2% of the time it works like it's supposed to.


Yes, my first and the latest controller have both been mounted in my glove box. sounds like your controller is on its way out again. maybe its a wiring issue that is shorting out your controller prematurely.


----------



## SCIROCCO SPEED (Dec 6, 2002)

naemcivic said:


> Yes, my first and the latest controller have both been mounted in my glove box. sounds like your controller is on its way out again. maybe its a wiring issue that is shorting out your controller prematurely.


Yeah this is really getting frustrating... I called Snow Performance yesterday and confirmed with them that the Stg 2 MAFU could be installed in the engine bay. They said yes, it was designed for it, and all the internal components are potted and that it being in the engine bay was not the issue.

Maybe i just have bad luck, i dunno. It's not like you can mess up the wiring. Black to ground, Red to a 12v key on source, yellow to MAF signal wire, and green to the pump. Anyway, i've got an RMA number and will be sending this one back this weekend. I am so tempted to open it up and look inside the controller though...


----------



## SCIROCCO SPEED (Dec 6, 2002)

Krieger said:


> mine is mounted on my steering rack. That way I can just reach down and play with the settings, but also watch to see when its spraying.


I have a LED installed next to my vent boost gauge that lights up when its spraying. Basically it's just a test light that turns on when the control unit sends power to the pump.


----------



## Steve in Chicago (Dec 14, 2008)

I've got my Devils Own controller mounted on the dash of my 99 Passat 1.8t where I can see the function lights and get at the adjustment knobs. 



















I've since peeled off the Devils Own logo and covered part of the controller with black tape to help it blend in with the dash.


----------

